# No turing back...I have signed up for a show on Saturday



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I signed up GI Joe and Red Hawk for the wether Sire class and 2 of our does for the wether Doe class. Just finished slicking them down. I got a few pictures of Joe before it got too dark he is 3 1/2 mo. old. I hope to get some of the others later. I hope to get helpful feedback good or bad Joe Teel is judging. Has anyone shown under him before?
Anna
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Have fun! :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not shown under him but have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know him (we have Nigerians) but you are going to do great ~ don't be nervous. :thumb: Before too long you will be addicted to showing! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Showing is sooo fun


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck its really fun!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So maybe I will be turning back........The high for Saturday has changed from 92 when I had signed up for the show to 101. I don't want to risk getting the goats over heated for just a show.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So We went to the show....Not alot came I think due to the heat. About 100 total I'd say. My March 22nd born doe Lila weiged 56lbs and was the only one her class. I got good feed back about what he liked/ didn't say anything he didn't like but at the final drive he said she was too young to use. The 2 bucks were the only wether bucks in the show. So GI Joe born March 20th and weighed 65 was Grand and Red Hawk who was Born March 5th and 89lbs was Reserve for the day. Again the judge gave me good feed back about what he liked didn't like. He said what we have been thinking. He would like to put the 2 bucks together to make a perfect buck....Wouldn't we all We had fun and left after we were done so we were there from 8 to 10:30 not bad for a show. I will post pictures later.
Anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to hear! :thumb: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Great to hear!!! Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time, and so glad you weren't there for long long hours in that heat! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

